# Skate used for scallops



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 30, 2021)

Wonder how many here fish and use the skate wings to make scallops.  I use to toss them back till another guy told me that he keeps the wings and they taste just like scallops.  I will be damned if they don't.  Only difference the wings have a ripple in the meat not smooth like scallops.  Just wanted to let fellow fisherman know don't toss them  back  save the wings and use the body in your crab traps or kellie trap.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2021)

I familiar with many rays and skates being used in this fashion.
But I've only tried Cownose and Southern rays from the Gulf and Bat and Thornback rays from the Pacific, none of which compare to the rich creaminess of properly cooked Sea Scallops.

Another good skate to eat is the Shovelnose Guitarfish aka Shovelnose or Sand shark, which has two tenderloin like fillets running along it's back that are simply scrumptious, but aren't prepped and cooked as scallops.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 30, 2021)

I thought this thread was going a different direction. I had hear of people selling the skate as scallops via false advertising type thing. So obviously they must be pretty decent as most didn't know. Pretty far from da ocean here but enjoy!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 30, 2021)

I'd heard that about scallops and skates. We rarely eat fish, but I make an Alfredo-type pasta with scallops and shrimp. The pound of little scallops is like $4-$5. Probably skate, but sure tastes good


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 31, 2021)

It’s close not exactly the same taste.  But a lot of people cannot tell the difference.


----------

